# FREIBURG, Germany



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A lovely German city. Thanks for the images.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for your comments!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> [
> 
> 
> Freiburg von Dabeane auf Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful city and pictures. I went to Freiburg when I was a teenager with my school in the 1990s, I particularly liked the cathedral: I remember being in awe of the stained glass windows and also there was a gargoyle at the top which, instead of representing a face, represented a bum. We were told that the sculptor had a grudge against a town official so he made it facing the town hall, although that story is probably apocryphal.

Also I liked the little streams that run throughout the old town, I can still remember the word for them ("bächle" unless I am mistaken). I cannot remember being given a satisfactory reason for them, someone told me that they cooled the town in the summer months which I am sure is the case but it that really the reason for building such a network of miniature waterways?

Anyway great pics, keep them coming.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beauiful shot above with the ubiquitous Mcdonalds nicely blending in...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful and very nice photos from Freiburg


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks! 



Piltup Man said:


> Also I liked the little streams that run throughout the old town, I can still remember the word for them ("bächle" unless I am mistaken). I cannot remember being given a satisfactory reason for them, someone told me that they cooled the town in the summer months which I am sure is the case but it that really the reason for building such a network of miniature waterways?
> 
> Anyway great pics, keep them coming.


I liked the Bächle, too. There's an interesting article on wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freiburg_Bächle



> First documented in the 13th century, the Bächle once served as a water supply and were used to help fight fires...


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

I guess I've said on another occasion that it's always a pleasure to take a look at threads about German cities (and a thread about Freiburg wouldn't be an exception).

I liked a lot what I saw, very beautiful and cozy city! Certainly it's gonna be in my tour when I go to Germany.

Thanks for sharing the pics, they're are great!


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

A lovely German city.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic stuff, you should post some pics of Vauban and Riesefeld as these developments are quite fascinating. Im also surprised that no one yet mentioned the fact Freiburg is among the greenest (eco-friendly) cities in Europe.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

charming!
loving those old varied architecture.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Let's bring this thread back to life. Of course I will start with the greatest thing Freiburg has to offer. The most beautiful tower of christianity.


Münster 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münster 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münster 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münster 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

There are also some modern buildings to see. Unfortunately our Gehry tower ist only fake.


Hauptbahnhof 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Hauptbahnhof 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Hauptbahnhof 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Hauptbahnhof 4-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

There are a lot of Belle Epoque buildings to see. For most of them one has to leave downtown to go to the northern and southern quarters. But south of Martinstor one can see a very nice Belle Epoque quarter in downtown area, too.

A nice Jugendstil building.


Kajo 1-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Holzmarkt 1-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

It is not typical for Freiburg that they used stucco for the cladding. Much more common was to use sandstone for the outside ornaments. Freiburg is located at the Black Forest, so there was sandstone in opulence. Nobody had to use stucco. Anyway this is a very nice example of a stucco facade.


Gartenstraße 8-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Gartenstraße 10-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Today I want to show some pictures of the historic city hall out of medival times and renaissance.

The oldest city hall out of medival times is today called Gerichtslaube (tribunal alcove). It was destroyed in WW II and rebuilt.


Rathaus 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Later the city built a representative city hall in renaissance style. This building also burnt out in WW II and was reconstructed.


Rathaus 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Finally the city bought the new city hall, which was also a renaissance building used by the university before. Only the middle wing got with some constructions a totally new look. This building survived the firestorm without major destructions.


Rathaus 2-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Rathaus 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Great pics, its on my list for sure!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, fantastic images of Freiburg; a city I have spent some brief time in and liked very much.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Now I want to show some pictures of the cities daily market around the cathedral. Expecially at saturday there are a lot of market stands from farmers out of the area. At the south side of the square one can find the merchants, who sell products out of the wholesale. North of the cathedral are the farmers. Behind the chorus one find the market stands with eco-friendly products, but only at saturdays. The market happens every day in the morning until 1 p. m. At sunny saturdays it is overcrowded.

In the back one can see the historic Kornhaus (grain house). It was destroyed in WW II by a direct hit. In the seventies they restored the two gable facades, while the rest of the building got a modern look.


Münstermarkt 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstermarkt 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Also the former palais of the arch bishop burnt down and was restored after the war. The building left of the baroque palais survived without major damage. The buildings on the right are postwar constructions.


Münstermarkt 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münstermarkt 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

South of the cathedral the square has still its historic look. The red Historische Kaufhaus is probably the most beautiful building in the city besides the cathedral. I will show some more pictures of this jewel.


Münstermarkt 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Deutsch Ordens Kommende a Rokoko facade which was reconstructed in 1986.


Oberlandesgericht 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Oberlandesgericht 1-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Historisches Kaufhaus, the most beautiful renaissance building in Freiburg.


Historisches Kaufhaus 2-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Historisches Kaufhaus 3-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Historisches Kaufhaus 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

a charming city indeed but it this the same as Freisbourg?


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

More Jugendstil:
A bridge railing


Heinrich-v.Stephan-Straße 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Heinrich-v.Stephan-Straße 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Another villa.


Günterstalstraße 10-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Günterstalstraße 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Günterstalstraße 11-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Stadtstraße 23-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stadtstraße 18-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stadtstraße 20-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tivolistraße 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tivolistraße 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you think that we will ever see such attention to detail again?


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Classicism came back 1.500 years later with the renaissance. In the eighties we had postmodernism. I think there is a big desire of people for beautiful things. Sooner or later this desire will bring us a new and beautiful architectural style. But we have to fight for. Otherwise those architects who think, that form has to follow function, will ruin our cities forever. 

But it's not that I don't like modern architecture.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

I learned about the little streams running through the streets a long time ago and always wanted to see them. 

I LOVE them - how does the city protect itself from people who fall over in them and try to take the city to court? (it probably sounds bizarre but if you propose something this in the UK the first thing someone will say it "we cant do it because what if someone trips up in it and sues us"...


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freiburg_Bächle

The Bächle !


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

I have never heard that someone sued the city for tripping into a Bächle. The judge would probably tell you, that you have to watch your step. One says that you have to marry a Freiburgian if you do so.

The Bächle have been the medieval canalization. They flushed out all the dirt one could find in the streets.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

It's not that Freiburg has only old buildings. Most of the them were built after WW 2. Some of them are beautiful.

Südwestmetall:


Südwestmetall 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Südwestmetall 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Südwestmetall 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Solarfabrik (Solar factory)


Solarfabrik 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Solarfabrik 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Landratsamt 1-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Landratsamt 2-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Neo-Renaissance in the mirror.


Landratsamt 13-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

and in original.


Stadtstraße 14-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stadtstraße 16-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

A Jugendstil pedestrian bridge over the Dreisam river.


Mariensteg 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Mariensteg 10-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Mariensteg 8-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Mariensteg 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Mariensteg 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Freiburg


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The main entrance of the archbishops chair.


Erzbischöfliches Ordinariat 10-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

A stucco masterpiece of the purple Jugendstil villa above.


Stadtstraße 34-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Another one of my favorite Freiburg buildings. The house stands in the Wiehre area south of downtown. It shows its neo rokoko with a morbid charme. There has never been big maintenance since the time it was built, and there has never been the try to modernize the building. It remains how people lived more than one hundred years ago.


Erwinstraße 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Erwinstraße 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Erwinstraße 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Erwinstraße 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Erwinstraße 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

View from the Schlossberg.


Schlossberg 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Schlossberg 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Jugendstil balcony with clean windows.


Dreikönigstraße 1-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Neo baroque gate in downtown.


Franziskanerstraße 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Hermes over the gable of a jugendstil building south of Martinstor.


Gerberau 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Due to the big plane tree in front of this gorgeous building, you have to wait until winter for more pictures.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Right next to the neobaroque iron gate above, stands the Haus zum Walfisch (house to the whalefish). It is one of the renaissance jewels of Freiburg. Once it was home of Erasmus of Rotterdam.


Franziskanerstraße 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Franziskanerstraße 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Franziskanerstraße 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Adelhauser Kirchplatz


Adelhauser Kirche 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Adelhauser Kirche 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you Jane.

The cathedral got a new lightning this week.


Münster 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münster 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münster 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Habsburgerstraße 8-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Habsburgerstraße 9-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Habsburgerstraße 10-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Habsburgerstraße 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Habsburgerstraße 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent coverage of a gorgeous city!! Thank you for all the great work! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Freiburg :cheers:


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

A Jugendstil house in Herdern.


Stadtstraße 39-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stadtstraße 41-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stadtstraße 42-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stadtstraße 43-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Stadtstraße 45-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Another Jugendstil building


Tivolistraße 16-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tivolistraße 15-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tivolistraße 14-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tivolistraße 13-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Tivolistraße 12-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the Jugendstil style - it is very 'folk' in feel and appearance.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Kirchstraße 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


St. Johann 1-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Freiburgs most beautiful wooden home is hided behind big bushes.


Lorettostraße 9-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Lorettostraße 8-2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kirchstraße 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Seems such a nice city !
Need to visit this in the next coming years 

*puts on list*


This photo of this jugendstil house, with the tree on the left, is a very nice capture.
Notice the heart on the fence!


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ Thank you Bulevardi.

The heart is not part of the fence, but a decoration for the front garden. It sits on a stick. Most of the buildings, you can see in the thread, you won't find in downtown Freiburg. But I gave all pictures geo-tags, so you can find the position of the buildings on this map.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/map


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Wiehre, south of downtown Freiburg.


HIldastraße 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


HIldastraße 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


HIldastraße 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


HIldastraße 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


HIldastraße 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Probably the most innovative building finished in the last year, stands in the Vauban area right next to the Sunship of Rolf Disch. It houses appartments and an eco hotel, managed by handicaped people. Its wooden facade gives the building a cool look. The perfect entrance to the eco quarter of Vauban.


Paula-Modersohn-Platz 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Paula-Modersohn-Platz 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Paula-Modersohn-Platz 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Paula-Modersohn-Platz 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Paula-Modersohn-Platz 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

One of the most beautiful Belle Epoque ensembles one can find around Martinstor, the southern city gate of historic Freiburg. One of the jewels there is this neo rokoko beauty.


Kaiser-Jospeph-Straße 23-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kaiser-Jospeph-Straße 25-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kaiser-Jospeph-Straße 26-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kaiser-Jospeph-Straße24-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely details.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Another Wiehre ensemble.


Dreikönigstraße 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Dreikönigstraße 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Dreikönigstraße 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Dreikönigstraße 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Dreikönigstraße 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Now I want to introduce the most important building of Freiburg. For every German it is of course not the cathedral but the BUNDESBANK. But also foreigners are invited to pray while watching the pictures. :lol:


Bundesbank 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Bundesbank 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Bundesbank 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Bundesbank 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

A former bank building at Kaiser-Joseph-Straße, the main street of Freiburg.


Zürichhaus 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Zürichhaus 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Zürichhaus 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

A baroque caserne at Kaiser-Joseph-Straße.


Karlskaserne 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Karlskaserne 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Karlskaserne 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Spring arrived in Freiburg.


Maximilianstraße 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Maximilianstraße 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Maximilianstraße 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Dreisamstraße 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Mariensteg 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Japanese garden at Seepark


Japanischer Garten 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Japanischer Garten 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Japanischer Garten 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Japanischer Garten 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Japanischer Garten 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Seepark, a postmodern park in the western part of Freiburg


Seepark 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Seepark 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Seepark 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr
Colombischlössle is a small palace in downtown Freiburg.


Colombischlössle 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Colombischlösssle 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The consecration hall at the main cementary


Hauptfriedhof 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Hauptfriedhof 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Hauptfriedhof 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Hauptfriedhof 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Hauptfriedhof 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely Spring images.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gute Fotos.


----------

